# rattling attic fan



## Gcieslik (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently replaced the motor and now the entire fixture is rattling. How do I secure it without putting a whole in the roof?


----------



## redcrawl (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently put new ceiling fans in my house. One of them rattled very badly. Turns out it was a bad motor. I took the motor down and shook it lightly and could hear the problem rattle. Took it back and exchanged it, problem solved. I assume your fixture box is capable of holding a ceiling fan? Standard ceiling boxes for plain lights may not be strong enough, causing a wobble and rattle.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the OP speaks of an attic ventilation fan, not a ceiling fan.

OP, show us a picture of the fan and how it is mounted. I have 2 attic fans in my home, when one got noisy, I replaced the whole thing instead of just the motor.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Attic fan without a "whole" (hole) in the roof? Are we talking about a gable mounted fan? Either way, gable mount or roof mount with the mushroom shaped vent: The motor mounts on theses are very finicky. You must get the new motor centered just right so that when the fan comes on and runs it is not "torquing" and the blade rubbing ever so slightly. Too many hot hours in attics taught me this.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Gcieslik said:


> I recently replaced the motor and now the entire fixture is rattling. How do I secure it without putting a whole in the roof?


The rattling is either a loose bolt connection or the fan blades are hitting the screening. 
If you look at the fan while it starts up, you'll see why it's making noise.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the same or a similar problem with my bathroom exhaust fan. It ended up being a blade that needed to be tightened up.

When the whole thing was pulled out, it ran very quietly. When he put it back up inside the housing, it was loud again. After he tightened up the blade, it was nice and quiet. At first he thought it was the motor, but that was fine.

It may not be a loose blade, but it's something to look at.

Barb


----------

